# Crochet



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

In reading through this forum, it seems that most of you are knitters. While I do occasionally work on knitting projects, my main focus is crochet. Are any other crocheters out there? I do have fun with both, but I crochet more than I knit. :?:


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

hi there coleen

welcome from me to you

yes I do do knitting but I wood rather do crocheting and as im fairly new at this and I have only been doing this since last October so im a newby

if you look at my baby first knit on kp you wood see what I have been doing and please tell me what you think

angela



ColeenThompson said:


> In reading through this forum, it seems that most of you are knitters. While I do occasionally work on knitting projects, my main focus is crochet. Are any other crocheters out there? I do have fun with both, but I crochet more than I knit. :?:


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am a "hooker", and a lefty. I can knit but prefer crochet. I like this site, lots of us like the atmosphere and info on yarns, the stories, recipies, etc.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I like doing both, but crochet grows much faster, and noy such a' faff' taking it back if you go wrong


----------



## newme55 (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes I mainly crochet but am learning to knit. There are a lot of crocheters on here but welcome to the site.


----------



## jbyers (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi I am a crocheter for many years. I am trying to learn to knit though because I love all the beautiful things you can make. It has such a different look to it which I really like.


----------



## GiGix2 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm a lefty too! I do knit but also crochet it does seem to grow faster. I knit right handed but crochet left handed. Crazy but it works!&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

You are welcome here ! I knit and crochet for a long-long time,- I am old already ! It keeps me sane !


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I have seen a lot of crocheters on here and lots of patterns posted. I have crocheted since high school(many years ago) but still a beginner at knitting. As a beginner there is a LOT of tips learned from all the seasoned pro's on here.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Coleen. I learned to crochet first at about 6 years old. I learned to knit in home ec in school when about 12or13. I really love to knit, but I have a crochet project going all the time usually baby afghans. Crochet is my mindless work. I can do it without paying attention too much  and it does grow faster.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I am a left handed crocheter ( for over 40 years) but learned to knit last year- while I mainly knit now when I have time, I do still crochet as I can certainly do it much faster!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I do both. I usually have 2 or 3 knitting projects and 1 crochet project going at the same time. If I get bored with one I move to another. If my hands start hurting with knitting then I crochet. If I'm short on time I will pick up my crochet because when knitting I hate to stop in the middle of a row.


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

I am also a crocheter. It would be very helpful, if when posting to neither add a (K) for knit (C) for crochet.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Coleen! I am a mad crocheter, who can knit but mainly do crochet these days. Only one hook to lose, & normally only one stitch to lose, at a time, & it sure is faster but does use up more yarn/wool in comparison, I find. I have a sister, Colleen, who is nine years my senior, & yes, we do have plenty of Irish blood from both sides of the family. Don't forget if you want to look at any of our projects shown on KP to click on the name above the Avatar which takes you to another "page" & click on "number of topics created" list, & be guided by the title & click to see the "picture" previously posted. It is good fun, & you often find another site recommended for crochet patterns etc.
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I started with knitting many, many (hm, too many) years ago, as a child, but I do both for long enough.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I do both knitting and crocheting along with other crafts.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I can knit a little, but crochet is my main focus. I love Knitting Paradise! There are a lot of really nice, helpful men and women on here.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Colleen. I also do both but prefer to crochet.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Another lefty, and I do both.
I crochet afghans (goes faster), doilies and baby things. I prefer to knit sweaters because they are less bulky and take less yarn. I taught myself both as a teenager, a long time ago.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I do both about equally, but I've been crocheting for much longer than knitting. If you have a specific crochet question you want to post, putting the word "crochet" in the heading will help those who do both find you & help out.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I do both. Tend to crochet more, since I am faster at it.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

I, too, am mainly a crocheter, having been taught by my grandmother when I was young. I taught myself to knit several years ago and am fairly proficient, but I find it to be to slow for me - unless it is a small project, I tend to lose interest as I know I can crochet a similar project in a fraction of the time!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

And another leftie crocheter who knits right-handed. Love them both and been doing it for approx 60 years (wow! really getting old and don't feel it). Yes, crocheting is much faster, but boh are so nice to do.
Hannet


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello Coleen I love to crochet! . My biggest (and heaviest) was a 4 foot floor mat made out of washing line (see avatar) but I also design and make very fine bridal wristlets !


----------



## karen S (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi and welcome, I to am a lefty, I crochet left handed and knit right handed. I have been doing both since I was 10 yrs old. I love this site. There are such wonderful people here the knowledge from everyone is just Ffantastic.


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

I knit and crochet. I prefer knitting but enjoy crocheting centres etc for family. I taught myself both as I was the only one in my family to like handcrafts.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

I do both but like knitting better because it doesn't bother my hands as much but crocheting is much easier to correct if you make a mistake. right now I am just knitting and do the finishing up part on crochet projects that my daughter makes for veterans.


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Colleen. I can knit and crochet but MUCH prefer crochet, which I find easier and quicker. I'm not so good at knitting - I'd describe myself as an advanced beginner, but I've been crocheting for 53 years. Wow, where did all those years go...


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

I can crochet as well as knit. Welcome!


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

I knit and crochet and absolutely love this forum. Nevertheless, I did a search for "crochet forum" and came up with some names. I do not use these, but perhaps you would find them useful:

Crochetville - http://www.crochetville.com/community/; Crochet Me - http://www.crochetme.com/forums/; Crochet Talk - http://crochettalk.com/; and others.

Even though there are some crochet postings on this forum, most of it is knitting. Do a search and check some of the crochet forums if this one isn't giving you enough of what you are looking for.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I'm one of the crocheters. I don't knit.
I sew and do other crafts.
I've been crocheting for over 40 years.
Dick


----------



## Charlie 7 (Dec 21, 2013)

I to do both knit and crochet but I crochet most of the time. I like to do things that can be finished quickly. I am making Go Home outfits for newborns in need of something to go home in. And I make lots of hats for newborns. You will love this forum. I read it from top to bottom every day.


----------



## Charlie 7 (Dec 21, 2013)

I to do both knit and crochet but I crochet most of the time. I like to do things that can be finished quickly. I am making Go Home outfits for newborns in need of something to go home in. And I make lots of hats for newborns. You will love this forum. I read it from top to bottom every day.


----------



## kaysue (Jan 28, 2011)

Am a knitter but also enjoy crochet....am self taught "lefty"..any other lefties and how do you compensate reading patterns?


----------



## Nellybly (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm a crocheter who knits some. Knitting is nice and I like the looks but I put in about equal time knitting and fixing mistakes. Not that I don't make mistakes with crochet but I spend more time creating and less time "uncreating" lol


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome to KP! Loads of us crochet instead of or as well as knitting.


----------



## LEILA-INDIA. (Jun 6, 2013)

I love both crochet and knitting.i just finished an entrelac throw/afghan, for my grand daughter who is in USA. But living in S: India knitting is very rare -unless you want to knit a thread lace. 
so I mostly prefer to do thread crochet--lace table cloths, bed spreads etc and am constantly looking out for the ultimate beautiful pattern. you get such beautiful thread in USA. But here in India, we get only one or 2 varieties and 
numbers.I suppose one has to be thankful for small mercies.
Leila.


----------



## LEILA-INDIA. (Jun 6, 2013)

I love both crochet and knitting.i just finished an entrelac throw/afghan, for my grand daughter who is in USA. But living in S: India knitting is very rare -unless you want to knit a thread lace. 
so I mostly prefer to do thread crochet--lace table cloths, bed spreads etc and am constantly looking out for the ultimate beautiful pattern. you get such beautiful thread in USA. But here in India, we get only one or 2 varieties and 
numbers.I suppose one has to be thankful for small mercies.
Leila.


----------



## LisaTM (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi, I have just registered on here after doing a search for toy filler..and very happily found my way here  
I too am very new to knitting and crocheting..LOVE crocheting. I have just finished a peppa pig comforter by knitting and crocheting method..best of both worlds and not bad after only two weeks of learning myself how to do it ..here is a picture for you .

Looking forward to getting to know many new people people and sharing my love for this craft. x


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

ColeenThompson said:


> In reading through this forum, it seems that most of you are knitters. While I do occasionally work on knitting projects, my main focus is crochet. Are any other crocheters out there? I do have fun with both, but I crochet more than I knit. :?:


Coleen, I know how to do both but do only crochet now. I have found many KP members crochet and have learned so much from them on this forum. Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Poodlemom2 (Nov 17, 2012)

I knit and crochet. Love doing both and really can't say which I prefer. If I need a quick project or a change of pace, I crochet because of the almost instant gratification.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

I just knit but my daughter is finding her feet with crochet. She taught herself this winter and is in the process of making 2 different baby blankets. I think the gratification of seeing it grow is appealing to her. She is 18. I was watching her the other day as she was working and noticed she crochets with both hands lol...one blanket is done with her right hand and she started the other with her left. She is definitely ambidexterous as she can write equally well with both hands too. I wonder how many of you crocheters work with both hands. I know I couldnt.

You will find many many people here who crochet as well as knit.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I like to crochet,but for a very warm hat I like the knitted ones. Knitting goes slower for me , even frogging is slower. I like the knitted socks better than the crocheted ones. I make more afghans with crochet than knit.


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Like many of the others, I knit, but perfer crochet. I also do quilting, a bit of embroidery, anything in fact that keeps my hands and brain active. Jean


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

I do both, I seem to knit more in the cooler months than I do Crochet and Crochet more in the warmer months..not sure why...


----------



## mickey's mom (Sep 21, 2013)

I do mainly crocheting. I spend as much time frogging with my knitting as I actually do knitting! This site, in my opinion, doesn't offer much for the crocheters, and I'm looking for other sites to visit instead. I will check out the ones mentioned earlier in this thread. Also, it seems like there are some very disrespectful folks on this site, which has been a disappointment. I haven't posted any of my work as I'm nervous of the scrutiny I'd receive. I think that I'll take this opportunity to "fade away." Good luck to all of you folks!


----------



## Latou (Sep 15, 2013)

I used to do mainly knitting but now I just crochet all the time. Easier on my hands


----------



## christineannj (May 27, 2011)

I crochet rather than knit. I can knit but not very well and find that crochet grows quicker than knitting. such a shame we cannot find as many patterns as knitters
Christine


----------



## B J J (Mar 31, 2013)

crocheter here. Used to knit but haven't picked it back up in a long time.


----------



## craftygac (Dec 6, 2013)

My first love is crochet as mistakes can be corrected so easily compared to knitting. I tend to tackle more than I can chew on knitting projects as I can knit the articles but have difficulty putting them together. I joined this site recently as my friend saw it and said didn't know why she got it. Once I looked at this site I loved it. I have now started a knitting project and when I am done I will post it. I read everything on this site as I have gotten hints and fixes on stuff I know I will run into and repetitive reading of them stays in the mind. Thanks all for the hints and help.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

mickey's mom said:


> I do mainly crocheting. I spend as much time frogging with my knitting as I actually do knitting! This site, in my opinion, doesn't offer much for the crocheters, and I'm looking for other sites to visit instead. I will check out the ones mentioned earlier in this thread. Also, it seems like there are some very disrespectful folks on this site, which has been a disappointment. I haven't posted any of my work as I'm nervous of the scrutiny I'd receive. I think that I'll take this opportunity to "fade away." Good luck to all of you folks!


mickey's mom...you may have hit KP at just the worst possible moments. If you see an inappropriate message, go to the bottom and notify administration. They will take it down. I have found KP to be top heavy in positive and encouraging responses. Don't let the few buggers deprive you of a good thing. As a crocheter, I have learned more from this site than any other. Patterns, instructions, good advice, so much...is all freely given. Hang in and I'm sure that KP will enrich your life rather than turn you off.

:thumbup:


----------



## cgthomps (May 4, 2013)

I have crocheted for 40+ years and I started knitting about a year and a half ago. I find this forum extremely helpful for both crafts!


----------



## OLDKNITTER (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi colleen. I am a crocheter and a knitter also. i to prefer crocheting. i a also a machine knitter.
In fact i just finished a cable crocheted sweater for myself and it took me 3 weeks. It weighs in at 2 1/2 pounds. so it is heavy. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Grama Guinn (Sep 12, 2013)

Been crocheting since I was 9. Knitting since age 30. Love both for different reasons. Sometimes I use both on a single project.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I started out knitting, and in the last year taught myself to crochet. I admit I do more crochet now because it's faster for me. But I just bought some Malabrigo Rasta yarn with a gift card I got for Christmas that is insisting I turn it into an earflap hat. I'm going to do it in stockinette stitch because the colors are so beautiful that I want to show them off and not have them compete with a stitch pattern.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Coleen ~ I've been crocheting for well over 40 years and do enjoy it. I crochet fast, so when I need something in a hurry, that's what I do. My knitting is much slower, but I think I like the slower pace -- it seems to be more relaxing.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello, I learned to crochet as a child and still do. I took knitting lessons as a teen. So I do both plus any other fiber art that interests me. I now teach both at our public library to any one who wants to join my classes. 

GrandmaNona
Wynona


----------



## Glassgirl (Jan 23, 2014)

I also crochet left and knit right. I think my Girl Scout leader taught us and she was right handed. I never realized this until I started crocheting. Like you say it works!


----------



## Jacqueline M Gray (May 26, 2013)

I do both, but have never learned to crochet from a pattern, so only do throws etc


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I did crochet for many years and then I learned knit. I crochet so vigorously that I developed carpet tunnel and had to have surgery. Now I try to limit my crochet but I knit like mad.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I enjoy both but if I need something fast I will crochet it because I think it goes faster.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

I knit very little but I visit here every day with my morning coffee. I have been a hooker since 1957. I am retired, I can finally crochet daily and I finish multiple project per week which I gift or donate. I also write patterns and I share my patterns on my blog. They are free to share but not to publish or sell.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Hi Coleen, I am both a knitter and a crocheter... I usually have at least 1 knitting and 1 crochet project in the works, sometimes more!LOL!


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

I crochet and am new to knitting they are both great.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Mickeys mom-- I agree with Morningstar. 99% of KPers are encouraging and helpful. Don't give up on KP just bec of those few. I mainly crochet and am still learning to knit. Loving it, but still make many mistakes. But that is how we Learn. As far as those who are unkind or insulting, it only takes the click of a button. Don't waste your time with them. We are happy to have you with us.


----------



## Kittyjean (Sep 7, 2013)

DorisAnn said:


> I knit very little but I visit here every day with my morning coffee. I have been a hooker since 1957. I am retired, I can finally crochet daily and I finish multiple project per week which I gift or donate. I also write patterns and I share my patterns on my blog. They are free to share but not to publish or sell.


Hi, I am a mostly crochet person, but occasionally I do get the bug to pick up my knitting needles or plastic canvas. I recently joined a Friendship Blanket 8" square swap to hone up on my knitting skills. I find that my crocheting is deffinatly [sorry spelling] faster for me, but I do enjoy the knitting. I hope as a crocheter, that you do not give up on this site, it has led me to some awesome pattern sites that have both crafts and to a whole bunch of very enjoyable people! Later Gaters! Kit


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

ColeenThompson said:


> In reading through this forum, it seems that most of you are knitters. While I do occasionally work on knitting projects, my main focus is crochet. Are any other crocheters out there? I do have fun with both, but I crochet more than I knit. :?:


I do knit more than I crochet, but I do both in spurts....

I've been knitting for over 50 years, but crocheting over 25. So, knitting does tend to be my first love. However, I find that I prefer to crochet some items rather than knitting them. And others I prefer to knit than crochet...

I like both for afghans, but prefer to knit garments and crochet stuffed toys... I can knit doilies, but tend to prefer the crocheted ones...


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

I learned how to crochet when I was a teen. I have always crocheted, feeling like I am a New Knitter, even though I have been knitting for 40 years! ha! I think both have their place. I love doing both, and it depends on what kind of mood I am in, as to what I am doing! I have learned so much about knitting on this site! I prefer knitted socks and knitted sweaters. Prefer crocheted edgings on pillowcases, and crocheted doilies and lots of other things! Also like to embroider, and quilt! Enjoy this site...it is a wealth of information!


----------



## CherylD (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Colleen,
I only crochet, but this is a wonderful site. So many do both & will help out whenever possible. 
CherylD


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Been a crocheter more years than I want to think about. I've been knitting regular for about 3 years and have fallen in love with it. On that note, I could assist anyone with crochet when ever needed.


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey ladies!! Thank you for all your replies! I'm glad to know that there are many crocheters on here, as well as knitters. Both knit and crochet produce some beautiful patterns!! I've crocheted since I was a teenager (many, many, many, .....well, too many) years ago, and I've been knitting for several years, but I'm not as adventurous with knitting.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi Coleen,

I started knitting when I was little, about 7 or 8 years old, since my mother was doing it and she thought me. Later, when I started working I saw a woman on the bus who was crocheting and I wanted to do it and learned it from a beginner's book. I just love crochet so I guess you can call me a hooker!!! I still do knitting but I am a bit slower in my projects because I have to be careful not to drop stitches :-( . I am not a big knitter but do simple things for the time being. I do a lot of baby blankets, afghans and scarfs. Right now I am doing scarfs for needy women (for Xmas 2014), just finished a crochet ripple scarf and am doing a knitted double seed stitch scarf. They are both wonderful scrafts.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Welcome Mickeys mom--I left for a while after I detected what I thought was a negative undertone. At first I thought maybe I was too sensitive but then I had and encounter which caused me to leave. But someone had asked me to stay, not to let them win, so after thinking about it I decided not to let their problem become my problem and I am back. This is a friendly and educational site and I refuse to let what used to be called the ever present 2% run my life. (Yes, I am old) Visit my blog. I don't really teach but I share my crochet patterns.


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

That is the way I am. I've tried a beautiful cable stitch afghan, but it took so long that I set it aside for a long time and then lost where I was in the pattern. The main thing I use knitting for now is sweaters.


vayankee said:


> I, too, am mainly a crocheter, having been taught by my grandmother when I was young. I taught myself to knit several years ago and am fairly proficient, but I find it to be to slow for me - unless it is a small project, I tend to lose interest as I know I can crochet a similar project in a fraction of the time!


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

I do both also. Crochet is more forgiving if you make a mistake. I prefer to wear knits because crochet is more bulky, and who wants to add bulk to themselves? Not me. I am self taught in crochet and love that now I can turn to this site or You Tube for help. As for knitting, I was instructed on how to knit and purl almost 40 years ago and from there, I am self taught also. I gave it up for years but now that I am retired, I have to have at least one project going or I go crazy. Hope that it keeps the mind sharp too -- the fear of the big A looms out there. Love this site and just referred a long-time friend to it -- hope she joins us.


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

Linda333 said:


> I knit and crochet and absolutely love this forum. Nevertheless, I did a search for "crochet forum" and came up with some names. I do not use these, but perhaps you would find them useful:
> 
> Crochetville - http://www.crochetville.com/community/; Crochet Me - http://www.crochetme.com/forums/; Crochet Talk - http://crochettalk.com/; and others.
> 
> Even though there are some crochet postings on this forum, most of it is knitting. Do a search and check some of the crochet forums if this one isn't giving you enough of what you are looking for.


 Thank you! I love this forum, but will give those others a look!


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

I also do both, plus machine knitting. I just kind of go back and forth from one to the other. I'm a continental knitter.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

mickey's mom said:


> I do mainly crocheting. I spend as much time frogging with my knitting as I actually do knitting! This site, in my opinion, doesn't offer much for the crocheters, and I'm looking for other sites to visit instead. I will check out the ones mentioned earlier in this thread. Also, it seems like there are some very disrespectful folks on this site, which has been a disappointment. I haven't posted any of my work as I'm nervous of the scrutiny I'd receive. I think that I'll take this opportunity to "fade away." Good luck to all of you folks!


Welcome Mickeys mom--I left for a while after I detected what I thought was a negative undertone. At first I thought maybe I was too sensitive but then I had and encounter which caused me to leave. But someone had asked me to stay, not to let them win, so after thinking about it I decided not to let their problem become my problem and I am back. This is a friendly and educational site and I refuse to let what used to be called the ever present 2% run my life. (Yes, I am old) Visit my blog. I don't really teach but I share my crochet patterns.

Sorry about the duplicate post. Thought the first one did not go through


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

I primarily knit, crochet, tat, and quilt. I occasionally do other needlework. At the moment, I am heavily into quilting, but plan to put that aside and knit a sweater while I veg out in front of the TV for the Winter Olympics. In December I put aside the quilting for a week and made 4 pairs of socks, which I have been enjoying in the cold weather. I think a lot of people do a variety of things, and that's good!


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

ColeenThompson said:


> That is the way I am. I've tried a beautiful cable stitch afghan, but it took so long that I set it aside for a long time and then lost where I was in the pattern. The main thing I use knitting for now is sweaters.


I did the same thing with a crocheted afghan---put it down and all of a sudden, it is 3 years later and I want to finish it. Where is that darn pattern?
The colors are rose, white and teal. The pattern will turn up at some point (LOL). Have to keep my sense of humor.


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

DickWorrall said:


> I'm one of the crocheters. I don't knit.
> I sew and do other crafts.
> I've been crocheting for over 40 years.
> Dick


 I mainly crochet, but I can knit if I find a pattern that catches my eye. I also do several other crafts including macrame, counted cross stitch, making paper beads, and the newest is fabric covered binder that can be used as cookbooks or photo albums. I'm quite proud of some of them. Here is a pic of one.


----------



## ashley123 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi I am Gloria I knit but also crocheter. I like to crochet but it works up faster. I am still new at it but trying.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

I do both. I definately crochet afghans


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

clickerMLL said:


> I primarily knit, crochet, tat, and quilt. I occasionally do other needlework. At the moment, I am heavily into quilting, but plan to put that aside and knit a sweater while I veg out in front of the TV for the Winter Olympics. In December I put aside the quilting for a week and made 4 pairs of socks, which I have been enjoying in the cold weather. I think a lot of people do a variety of things, and that's good!


Ohhh..out of all the crafts, I'd someday like to learn to tat. There just doesn't seem to be enough hours in the day to do all the crafts I'd like to do. Another I'd like if I had the money, equipment, and the strength (for the bigger projects) is wood working!


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

mickey's mom said:


> I do mainly crocheting. I spend as much time frogging with my knitting as I actually do knitting! This site, in my opinion, doesn't offer much for the crocheters, and I'm looking for other sites to visit instead. I will check out the ones mentioned earlier in this thread. Also, it seems like there are some very disrespectful folks on this site, which has been a disappointment. I haven't posted any of my work as I'm nervous of the scrutiny I'd receive. I think that I'll take this opportunity to "fade away." Good luck to all of you folks!


Don't be afraid of the scrutiny! Be proud of what you've done and let the petty ones scrutinize if they must!


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

Moisey said:


> Hi Coleen! I am a mad crocheter, who can knit but mainly do crochet these days. Only one hook to lose, & normally only one stitch to lose, at a time, & it sure is faster but does use up more yarn/wool in comparison, I find. I have a sister, Colleen, who is nine years my senior, & yes, we do have plenty of Irish blood from both sides of the family. Don't forget if you want to look at any of our projects shown on KP to click on the name above the Avatar which takes you to another "page" & click on "number of topics created" list, & be guided by the title & click to see the "picture" previously posted. It is good fun, & you often find another site recommended for crochet patterns etc.
> Cheers
> Moisey


Yes, I have mostly Irish in my blood! (my maiden name is Lacy, and I'm sure that somewhere down the line the "O" in O'Lacy was dropped. ) 
Yes, I have lost stitches in knitting and have had to frog the whole project! I'm sure there are a lot of people on this forum from which I could learn!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I crocheted off and on for years, learned to knit in my mid-50's and now switch back and forth.


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

I also am a self taught lefting and prefer crochet, feel you can do so much more in crochet....


----------



## mamasbird (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi there, 
I too am a crocheter. I do a little knitting, but I don't do that well so I crochet. My GM taught me how when I was just a little girl, I'm now 70 and just got back into it again after having arthritis problems. Now that my arthritis has let up I can crochet again and am having a ball with it. I crocheted for almost everyone on my Christmas list and am doing more for next year(or for birthdays). Glad you have joined us.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

ColeenThompson said:


> In reading through this forum, it seems that most of you are knitters. While I do occasionally work on knitting projects, my main focus is crochet. Are any other crocheters out there? I do have fun with both, but I crochet more than I knit. :?:


I have been crocheting for 42 years. knitting for 3 1/2 the 2nd time. I knitted a baby sweater in 1977, and had to relearn the basics in the 90's and made a dishcloth, but didn't get the addiction until August of 2010. I found You tube and taught myself, and have made many items. I have also made my own crochet and 1 knit patterns and posted them free here. This is a good place to grow, whatever your craft. I have many WIP for knitting.


----------



## bethv61 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm a crocheter too. Would love to learn to knit also because there are so many pretty patterns. I also want to learn to do tunisian crochet. Welcome! You'll love all the info and patterns you get here.


----------



## LEILA-INDIA. (Jun 6, 2013)

in doing crochet entrelac, is TunisiaN CROCHET THE ONLY METHOD, OR ARE THERE OTHER METHODS OF DOING IT? Leila


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm a crocheter. I crocheted exclusively for forty years. I'm also left handed and when I was young knitted left handed and had to reverse patterns. It was tedious and that's probably why I stopped knitting. I still crochet left handed and love it. After seeing others on this forum making beautiful items that are knitted, I just taught myself to knit right handed. I surprised myself, it wasn't so hard. Now I believe some items are better knitted and some better crocheted.


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

hi there

you said that you are doing entrelac and I were wondering do you have instructions for a crochet one that you wood like to give to me

thanks angela



LEILA-INDIA. said:


> in doing crochet entrelac, is TunisiaN CROCHET THE ONLY METHOD, OR ARE THERE OTHER METHODS OF DOING IT? Leila


----------



## conwayodom (Nov 18, 2013)

I too crochet more than I knit. I do love it! Knitting goes so slow for me, I much prefer to crochet -- I can see my progress sooner.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kaysue said:


> Am a knitter but also enjoy crochet....am self taught "lefty"..any other lefties and how do you compensate reading patterns?


The only difference I've ever found from reading a pattern straight up is that when it calls for working in the back loop, I need to do the front, and when it says front loop only, I work in the back. Other than that, I make no changes to patterns.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

morningstar said:


> mickey's mom...you may have hit KP at just the worst possible moments. If you see an inappropriate message, go to the bottom and notify administration. They will take it down. I have found KP to be top heavy in positive and encouraging responses. Don't let the few buggers deprive you of a good thing. As a crocheter, I have learned more from this site than any other. Patterns, instructions, good advice, so much...is all freely given. Hang in and I'm sure that KP will enrich your life rather than turn you off.
> 
> :thumbup:


You'll find negative nancies on _any_ forum--but if you learn to skip over those posts, you'll see the gold among the straw! I've learned a lot, had some wonderful connections with others, and wouldn't let a few sour words make me give up this place.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

I am a crocheter .. but you will find many good crochet projects on here.


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

I crochet and also a lefty ...welcome aboard for a ride filled with beautiful sights and many answered questions


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I do both and love both... Welcome to the forum... we cover it all  we also have a 'Other Craft' section for those of us who do other crafts to talk and share  

When I joined I was looking for Crochet sites and then I got hooked... and learned to knit... I love it!!! I dedicated most of the last 3 years to knitting.. now I split my spare time between the 2 and enjoy the heck out of it... I also enjoy sewing and hand sewing so my hands are very rarely idle


----------



## mhayward (Dec 14, 2013)

I alternate back and forth on a daily basis!


----------



## wiffey1 (Jan 21, 2014)

We crocheters are here too. I couldn't knit to save my life! I am a self taught crocheter. I became interested when I worked in a nursing home overnight while putting myself through college. It was what the other workers did between rounds.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm a third generation crocheter. I'm starting to teach my 8 y.o. GD to crochet. My youngest daughter is trying to learn crochet. I'm learning to knit ( oh, is this a lost cause?) LOL Good luck


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Me! My knitting is pathetic. I love to see others knit pieces but I won't knit.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

I mostly crochet too, but after reading all of the posts here, I'm really getting more interested in knitting. That is, as soon as I'm done with all my crochet projects! I do find for me, crochet is faster, so it probably won't be anytime soon.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

No, it's not a lost cause. I learned to knit first, but did find it easier to pick up crochet. Just be patient with yourself.


----------



## Bear54 (Jul 10, 2013)

Just crochet,Tunisian,crochenit and loom knit. Knitting Nazi cured me from trying to knit and age 16.Horrible memory persists after more than 40 years.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi Colleen. I have been crocheting for over 30 years I enjoy it more then knitting. I f you want to know anything please send me a private messenger and I will try to answer your questions


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Crochet? Um, yes.

Helloooooo...let me introduce myself...

KroSha...

But I'm starting to like to knit again, and this site has so many great ideas!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

ColeenThompson said:


> In reading through this forum, it seems that most of you are knitters. While I do occasionally work on knitting projects, my main focus is crochet. Are any other crocheters out there? I do have fun with both, but I crochet more than I knit. :?:


I do both with so much joy! There are many many many crocheters. This is a LARGE family!


----------



## sandimac (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome from St. Louis fellow crocheter! I've been crocheting for 40 + years and knitting for 2...it's a slow process for me! Ha. You came to the right place to find help and encouragement from the friendly women and men, beginners and experienced, who are happy to help you..

Sandimac


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Colleen! I also do both. Taught myself to crochet about a year ago. Only have made hot pads and dish cloths. Have a hard time reading the crochet patterns. Would like to crochet a baby afghan and a scarf or two. Need to find some videos on how to read the patterns, written not a chart. Will keep trying and welcome to KP.

Marilyn


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I am better at crochet...but I knit more!


----------



## cullyann (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes, my main interest is crochet. I thought this forum was for both, but I guess it's mostly knitting. I do knit once in a while, but I crochet all the time.


----------



## SRCZ (Mar 21, 2013)

I do both. It depends on the project.


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

ColeenThompson said:


> In reading through this forum, it seems that most of you are knitters. While I do occasionally work on knitting projects, my main focus is crochet. Are any other crocheters out there? I do have fun with both, but I crochet more than I knit. :?:


Hi Colleen, I am a crocheter. Love it. Just finished an Entrelac afghan. Will post picture soon. Good luck.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a link to a crochet forum. I am mainly a crocheter but Knitting Paradise has so any great ideas and people. It's the first thing I open in the morning. In addition, I have met some of the finest people through this forum. I met a wonderful person thru this forum and she has become my dearest friend. Knitting Paradise offers much more than knitting.
http://www.crochettalk.com/


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

I love to crochet, most of all. Second to that, I prefer loom knitting (with looms like the Martha Stewart loom, Knifty Knitter, and Decor Accent looms). My least favorite is needle knitting, but only because I'm not that great at it. Can only do scarves and washcloths. And I am lousy at purling with needles.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

I like to knit, a lot! But I equally love to crochet. I make some knitted toys/creature, but the control over their shape is so much easier with crochet!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

was fascinated w/ the fast moving crochet hook of mom,many yrs ago, but learned to knit when pg the first time, struggled w/ it, but did many things for my 4 and gifts.

began to crochet soon after, learning by putting the work between knees as a 3rd handdd, doing chains for the booties.
So mom taught the chain stitch. I became serious about C a few yrs later, took a local class and have enjoyed it since,[ 50 plus yrs] I like the speed , ease of changing things a bit, ease in taking out , if necessary, and such, but like the even looks of knitting work.
I choose crochet mostly, but like knowing both.

Hang in there gal, most of us dislike the haggling that happens, but i am learning to pity them, after I get over the initial disgust.

this is a good group of people and are helpful .
Just wish i could skip quickly the so same wordss of praises etc partly because i have a very poor working PC.

thanx everyone for positive attitudes, encouraging words, caring.
bets


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Could it be that knitters spend more time posting than knitting, whereas crocheters spend more time crocheting???


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

No, I don't think so.

At least, not true for me.

I am logged on, reading and posting when I don feel like doing needle work.

When I feel like working on one of my projects, I'm not logged on.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,
I do both.


----------



## cullyann (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi. I'm new here. I love to crochet and make a lot of useful things for my family and myself. It's nice to have found a place like this.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

cullyann said:


> Hi. I'm new here. I love to crochet and make a lot of useful things for my family and myself. It's nice to have found a place like this.


REALLY new, like today...

Welcome!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> I'm one of the crocheters. I don't knit.
> I sew and do other crafts.
> I've been crocheting for over 40 years.
> Dick


Although I've read your prior posts, I didn't realize that you don't knit. My first love was sewing and embroidery, then knitting, and most recently, crocheting. I'm sure there are good crocheters in my area, but they don't teach their craft. DH and I took crocheting lessons at the LYS almost two years ago. Their teacher knows how to make hats, afghans, scarves, dishcloths, and that's it; additionally, she isn't big on correcting errors. Can you imagine that person teaching an "advanced" crocheting class? She did, but it was pretty much a repeat of the beginning class. To say we were disappointed is an understatement. She became angry with me when she learned that I had branched out on my own to do projects she didn't know how to do.

How did you learn to do your sewing and crocheting? I'm guessing you had a good teacher somewhere along the way.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I have been crocheting over 60 years ad I am still learning.


----------



## 2nd time around (Sep 19, 2011)

I knit and crochet both....but my pashion is crochet.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome! It's nice to hear from the crocheters in the crowd. 
I enjoy this site and plan to tackle some knitting, but it's not what I'm good at. To me, crocheting is satisfying and versatile. I love the lace patterns and want to learn tunisian and other more exotic stitches too. I read that knitting has been around for thousands of years but crochet is rather new dating only back to the 19th century. 
Joining doily type motifs can make bedspreads, tunics, boleros etc. Kind of like granny squares. Most of the patterns pleasing to me are crocheted. The nice thing about knitting is it occupies both hands, and you can get a rhythm going that soothes, so both are good to know.

I love the look of knit trimmed with crocheted stitches, either as lace or just a binding. 

I have looked for a crochet blog and haven't found it, but there are some very knowledgeable people here on both subjects, and they have taught me a lot. Having a balanced site blog like this one widens my learning resources. I recommend it all the time. These people are fantastic.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Coleen...I am a crocheter...wish I could knit some of the beautiful shawls I see..but so far crochet is my favorite..


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> ... (snipped) ... She became angry with me when she learned that I had branched out on my own to do projects she didn't know how to do.


Such a pity. Teach to your level of mastery, and a good teacher should always find joy and fulfillment in the student surpassing the master.


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

I do both. Crochet is alot faster for charity hats but I like knitting just as well. Just not the same amount fo finished work.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Both for me too. I can crochet faster, but I like the looks of knit items. When my kids were small, I always crocheted hats and scarves, and knit mittens on 2 needles and sewed together. I have progressed now!


----------



## robszombie (Jan 13, 2014)

irishsmitty said:


> I am also a crocheter. It would be very helpful, if when posting to neither add a (K) for knit (C) for crochet.


yes!!! I totally agree with you, I only crochet(for now;-) ) and always click on projects only to find it is knit. I have modified knitted "ideas" on occaision but would love it to be labled. I love KP tho! all of y'all are so lovely!


----------



## mamamiaow (Sep 10, 2012)

My Grandma taught me to embroider when I was about 9, then I did a bit of knitting in high school. Then, at 19, I taught myself to crochet out of a book, (the ladies at work would tell me to frog most of it the next day  but I learned). I still did counted cross st, and sewing, but now almost all crochet. I make prayer shawls for our church ministry, baby hats and blankets for the VA hospital, mats for the animal shelter , and baby blankets for friends and family.I'm almost 64 and retired for health reasons, so this makes me feel useful and like I have found my purpose in the great scheme of things!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Many of us knit and crochet. I learned to knit when I was twelve and finally learned to crochet in my late twenties. I like them both equally well. Go back and forth between crochet and knit all the time depending on the project. I'll bet if we took a toll on KP, there would be just as many who crochet as those who knit considering that many of us do both.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

morningstar said:


> mickey's mom...you may have hit KP at just the worst possible moments. If you see an inappropriate message, go to the bottom and notify administration. They will take it down. I have found KP to be top heavy in positive and encouraging responses. Don't let the few buggers deprive you of a good thing. As a crocheter, I have learned more from this site than any other. Patterns, instructions, good advice, so much...is all freely given. Hang in and I'm sure that KP will enrich your life rather than turn you off.
> 
> :thumbup:


And I'd like to add: Please don't hesitate to post your accomplishments. I finally posted one, only because it really meant something to me, and was so encouraged by the response.


----------



## OLDKNITTER (Jan 19, 2011)

I have made an afghan for each of our grand children and one for each of the great grandchildren to remember me after I am long gone. Just thought it would be something different for all of them and no 2 are the same. Still have 2 more to make and I will get them done in the next couple of weeks. Have mittens started and some animal hats and oh yes i have some pillow cases i am embroidering also. I just love working with my hands. 
I made 9 afghans one winter. last winter was hats and scarfs for a charity. Fun to make for others. 
If you make for charities what do you make?


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi. I learned to crochet first. Almost 5o years ago. Can it be that old? Mostly I knit now trying to become more efficient . My dear BIL started calling me String a Queen when I announced that I wanted to learn shuttle tatting. And I did. My goal is to make a tatted doing my summer fair time. I think I gave done all the "string arts' at east a title. 

Robin


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I think I am rather odd in that I "binge" on one or the other, but I do not do both types of projects at the same time. I might do primarily crochet for a couple years and then for the next few, I do knitting. I also sew and do sewing in binges also.


----------



## cajunq (Jan 3, 2014)

I crochet and knit both but I prefer knitting. even though it makes me nervous at times. I've crocheted so long that I take it more for granted and see knitting as more of a challenge.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i do both,i like both.


----------



## Crafty_Crow (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi, I also prefer to crochet but once in awhile I will knit something for a change.


----------



## cajunq (Jan 3, 2014)

I am working on a feather and fan shawl, knitting, and crocheting an afghan. I do one for a couple of hours and then pick up the other one. I have no problem switching around. Guess my brain is wired funny. just ask hubby. lol


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi, Coleen, 
Lots of us on KP crochet. Many people identify their posts about crochet projects with a (C) at the end of the subject. I learned to crochet long before I learned to knit. I use whichever skill gives me the desired result. Welcome to our merry band.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello! I love to crochet and knit but am still a beginner at both crafts. A friend of mine used to say that you had to work a lot harder with knitting to make it pretty. She taught me how to knit and crochet during our lunch break at work, may she RIP. 

As a kid I used to make those potholder thingies with the loops and loom. Later on embroidery, sewing, macrame and counted cross stitch.

One of the things I love about crochet is that if you've made a mistake--just take out the hook and rip it back. With knitting you have to be careful how you rip it out and how you put the stitches back on the needle.

Haven't posted pics because my cell phone died and that's the only camera I had. Anyway, welcome!


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome. I do both. I learned to knit when I was 16 years old and picked up crocheting much later. I crochet hats and baby afghans. I also knit some hats but always knit mittens, socks, sweaters and scarves.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Coleen,
Yes I do crochet. I have been doing so for many more years than knitting. I never did the knitting as I thought it took too long to complete an item, (I still do) but when I joined this forum, I was encouraged by the ladies and took up knitting again now I can't put the needles down  Blame these wonderful ladies/gents on this forum. I have an unfinished afghan I am doing for my grandson, so back to the crochet I go. Take good care.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

KroSha said:


> No, I don't think so.
> 
> At least, not true for me.
> 
> ...


Your last line tells your story; unlike me, you are not addicted to the forum and can simply not log on when you have a project going. I tend to get lured away from my projects by my addiction, probably because between extreme winter weather and lack of motivation, I don't get out enough :~D!


----------



## Scorpio70 (Jan 24, 2014)

I do both. Am currently waiting for some yarn to complete crocheted pineapple pattern spread. In the meantime I have started a sweater knitting.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mochamarie said:


> Hello! I love to crochet and knit but am still a beginner at both crafts. A friend of mine used to say that you had to work a lot harder with knitting to make it pretty. She taught me how to knit and crochet during our lunch break at work, may she RIP.
> 
> As a kid I used to make those potholder thingies with the loops and loom. Later on embroidery, sewing, macrame and counted cross stitch.
> 
> ...


i have a rather long knitting history as opposed to a less-than-two-year crocheting one. When I realized what a relative piece of cake ripping out crochet is, my thinking changed big-time :~D!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Such a pity. Teach to your level of mastery, and a good teacher should always find joy and fulfillment in the student surpassing the master.


I agree. While I'll never be the best at anything, I've always tried to be the best I can be at whatever, and I certainly wouldn't want to stand in the way of anyone else trying to do the same.


----------



## robszombie (Jan 13, 2014)

Valanteen said:


> Here is a link to a crochet forum. I am mainly a crocheter but Knitting Paradise has so any great ideas and people. It's the first thing I open in the morning. In addition, I have met some of the finest people through this forum. I met a wonderful person thru this forum and she has become my dearest friend. Knitting Paradise offers much more than knitting.
> http://www.crochettalk.com/


thanks for this link I went on over and signed right up
 I wish the format was more like KP but the more crochet and yarn talk the better;-)!!! blessed day!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome Colleen

If you go to search at the top of the page and type in crochet you will see a wealth of information from people on this forum.
I am a knitting and crochet wanna be....well not quite, I just want to be a better knitter and crocheter. I have forgotten how to crochet, so love gathering info for when I have more time for both.


----------



## KnittedBoocat (Jan 7, 2014)

I learned to crochet at 7 and love how quickly something grows. I think I like the versatility of knitting a bit more, but do get frustrated with how slow it seems. And I didn't learn to knit until I was 32 so I had 25 years of crocheting behind me. It was difficult and I was lucky enough to find someone who taught me how to do it the continental method - never could get the hang of holding the yarn in the other hand and had quite a mess more than once before I changed.


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

Good gracious ladies. I am really surprised at how many of you lefties crochet left, and knit right. I am one of you. I am a lefty who irons mostly with her right, bats a ball (in baseball when I was young enough to play) and crochets with the left and think that is about all.After I was married I taught myself knitting first not knowing I was doing it right-handed. Later I taught myself to crochet and could only do it as a lefty. Started with yarn and afghans then years later got up the courage to try thread. Wow, I found I loved making doilies and such. So, I have been doing hand work of all kinds as well as sewing and even had a fling with ceramics, all of these over a span of 65plus years. I know that a lot of you have the same kind of history, but hasn't it made for a wonderful life and now I find this forum and all it has to offer! Jerry G


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

I do both, as well as sewing. I'm a R H flicker for knitting, and I crochet exactly like I knit. - hold the hook and yarn in the right hand and the project item in the left hand. I get quite a few comments when crocheting in public! LOL


----------



## loravaughn (Dec 14, 2013)

Like you, I am more proficient at crochet. Love the fine threads to make doilies, table cloths, angels, etc. I am now trying to brush up on the knitting skills and the next goal for me is to learn how to Tat! I have my Grandmother's Tatting Shuttle (she was born in the 1800's and I so want to learn how and be able to say that I used her bone shuttle!).


----------



## loravaughn (Dec 14, 2013)

Like you, I am more proficient at crochet. Love the fine threads to make doilies, table cloths, angels, etc. I am now trying to brush up on the knitting skills and the next goal for me is to learn how to Tat! I have my Grandmother's Tatting Shuttle (she was born in the 1800's and I so want to learn how and be able to say that I used her bone shuttle!).


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I do both. If you don't know about it you might want to check
a crochet site. www.crochetville.com
They are a site for crocheters with a few knitters. They offer a 
blog,pattern store,daily news section, a general chat area,
messaging service and so on. Its a free site.


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

darcor said:


> Hi Colleen! I also do both. Taught myself to crochet about a year ago. Only have made hot pads and dish cloths. Have a hard time reading the crochet patterns. Would like to crochet a baby afghan and a scarf or two. Need to find some videos on how to read the patterns, written not a chart. Will keep trying and welcome to KP.
> 
> Marilyn


Hi Marilyn! Some of the patterns are still a little hard for me to read and I've been crocheting for almost 40 years! Sometimes it just takes a little trial and error and sometimes, if it is a particular stitch, youtube can help.


----------



## maomac (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks so much for starting the post. I learned to knit as as a young girl, but do not remember how to get started now. I have crocheted for about 30 years and love it. I too feel a preponderance of knitting topics. Hopefully we will gain strength. I do agree - love the site.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I knit and crochet. Self taught when I was 14 years old. (46 year ago) I love to knit and crochet.


----------



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

ColeenThompson said:


> In reading through this forum, it seems that most of you are knitters. While I do occasionally work on knitting projects, my main focus is crochet. Are any other crocheters out there? I do have fun with both, but I crochet more than I knit. :?:


i do knitting but my favorite is crochet,,,, welcome to the community of keepers,,, hope to see some of your work


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

From the picture I see on the forum, I woud say the members are really good at multitasking!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I do both. I used to crochet more than knit when I had less time on my hands. Now that I'm older and moe patient I knit more as I'm slower at it. Also depends on the project. I love to crochet lacy baby girl things ,and recently crocheted my DD wedding garter. Tonight I'm doing one of my mindless projects ,socks. I always have socks on my needles.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

I crochet sooo much better than I knit. The people here are so supportive. You find yourself trying things that you wouldn't have believed you would ever do. Stick around and find out. Carol


----------



## MommaBlue (Oct 14, 2013)

I too am a crocheted. I learned to crochet when I was 6. I just started knitting last September. 
I enjoy both and do both daily. 
Candi


----------



## Marie C (Dec 30, 2013)

I do both. I prefer crochet for stress relief but I prefer knit for making clothing (most crochet items just don't seem right to me).

I'm trying to shift my "primary" to knit, at this time.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Knitter some 50+ years-but taught myself to crochet 18mths ago-and haven't stopped since lol finish one project and straight into the next-wish I had started so much sooner. Now have osteo in my hands, and need to slow down a bit haha not much chance when you nice people keep sending fab pattern links lol


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Welcome to this forum, I'm sure you will find it addictive when looking at all the items and patterns.
Don't find much on crocheting which is my first love and so surprised to see so many crocheters responding to your post. Hey where have all of you been ??? Will look forward to seeing some of your talents and patterns . thanks.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Carole Murphy said:


> Welcome to this forum, I'm sure you will find it addictive when looking at all the items and patterns.
> Don't find much on crocheting which is my first love and so surprised to see so many crocheters responding to your post. Hey where have all of you been ??? Will look forward to seeing some of your talents and patterns . thanks.


I didn't know we had so many crocheters, either. It's delightful to be wrong about that!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

kiwi 11.

what a gorgeous flower!!
and my fav color!

b


----------



## JayneSlovick (Dec 5, 2013)

I enjoy crocheting. Want to crochet something together?


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

JayneSlovick said:


> I enjoy crocheting. Want to crochet something together?


Um, what is your avatar?


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Linda 333: I could not get any of those sites up, they appear to have closed, but there are stacks of patterns & videos out there and on U Tube to look at. Fave Crafts have stacks & Red Heart Yarns etc etc. I have too many on file & am going a bit mad saving them all. Have fun.
Moisey


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Moisey,
I had the same luck that you had yesterday so I tried something and it worked. Here is what I did: I typed the name of the site--example Crochetville-- in my Homepage (Google) and then I clicked on Search and I was taken to the Crochetville site. Then I typed in Crochet Talk on my homepage and then I clicked on the words Crochet Talk and I was taken to the Crochet Talk site.My homepage is Google. Try this and see if if works for you. Good luck and please let us know.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

kiwi11 said:


> Knitter some 50+ years-but taught myself to crochet 18mths ago-and haven't stopped since lol finish one project and straight into the next-wish I had started so much sooner. Now have osteo in my hands, and need to slow down a bit haha not much chance when you nice people keep sending fab pattern links lol


Kollage and Artisan Tools by Boye make square hooks, and Furls crochet has amazing hooks hat help the hands. I recommend them highly for hand pain.


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Coleen! I also crochet and have my own Etsy shop. I have tried knitting and I am not as good at it as I am at crochet. Love the exchanging of ideas whether crochet or knitting and the ladies and gents here are great!


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

kiwi11 said:


> Knitter some 50+ years-but taught myself to crochet 18mths ago-and haven't stopped since lol finish one project and straight into the next-wish I had started so much sooner. Now have osteo in my hands, and need to slow down a bit haha not much chance when you nice people keep sending fab pattern links lol


Love your post. I am opposite, I've crocheted since 1972 and have been an "off and on" knitter" too. However since finding this knitting forum I keep seeing such beautiful knitted patterns it has peaked my interest in getting more knitting skills. Oh, life is so short and so much I'd like to do. I'm so glad to have "met" so many of you lovely people on this internet. thanks..


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Joining this forum and seeing everyone's beautiful work has really given me confidence to try new things .
This group is always there to help if you get stuck on something or just need a little nudge in the right direction


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

To Rusty's mum: Thanks, yes I googled those sites just as you suggested. Copied some more patterns etc. Have bookmarked them & thinking about them, but I have so much mail now to respond to now, I feel I am getting further away from my crocheting, which I love. Thanks again.
Moisey


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

Cajung! If you think your brain is wired funny, then you have a lot of company. I do more knitting than crocheting. Right now am knitting two baby afghans and crocheting a hot pad (all I can do right now, but will learn to do more). My son informed me I need to knit quite a few more baby afghans (for great and great-great grandchildren) so they can be told their great grandmother made them just for them. How many I need to make is a mystery. So, Cajung, if your brain is wired funny so is mine. Welcome.

Marilyn


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you Colleen. I know all the stitches now it is only the patterns I am unable to read. Will go on internet and see if there are any sites for reading the patterns.

Marilyn


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

JayneSlovick said:


> I enjoy crocheting. Want to crochet something together?


I would really love to! But I've promised to do afghans for my children-in-law for Christmas and for my grandkids! I have 6 children-in-law, and 6 grandkids. I'm in the process of doing a granddaughter's afghan. It's a really pretty round one. It's called Lacy Round Ripple Blanket by Heather Tucker that I found on "Mama's Stitchery Projects" through Ravelry. I'm not too far into the pattern if you'd like to do that one with me
:lol:


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

KroSha said:


> Um, what is your avatar?


 It is a mixture of 12" squares, the patterns of which I found all over! I liked the way it turned out so I used it as my avatar. I guess you can't really see the patterns in the squares. I'll post a pic here and see if it's any better.


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

maomac said:


> Thanks so much for starting the post. I learned to knit as as a young girl, but do not remember how to get started now. I have crocheted for about 30 years and love it. I too feel a preponderance of knitting topics. Hopefully we will gain strength. I do agree - love the site.


 Since I started this post, it seems that there are more crocheters out there than we thought! I love the patterns that knitting can produce, but crochet works up so much faster and you get to see your progress faster. And I've been surprised at how many have stated that they taught themselves how to do both! I, too, taught myself, but I know if I had had a good teacher I could have learned to do so much more! There are some of the knitting patterns I'd love to do, but hesitate because I just don't know what I'm doing. I know the basics and can figure it out enough to do cable stitches and a little more, but get a little frightened when the pattern gets intricate. I'm sure I can get plenty of help on this forum! I'm so glad I found it!


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

my only thought is....I have met many people of late that can't read a pattern. If you are starting out, learn to read the pattern, it opens up so many more projects for you. If you can't figure it out, find someone who can help you learn, I have always been grateful that I had a sister-in-law that could trouble shoot me when I got to not understanding. She was born the raised in Germany and learned knitting and crochet in early school lessons...........


----------



## titan (Dec 23, 2012)

I crochet more than knit. It goes faster.


----------



## Gramma LaDow (Aug 20, 2011)

I do both about 50-50. I enjoy each about the same.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Knit and crochet were taught in elementary[sp] ?
in hte Netherlands too.
I wish this were so in USA. 
bets


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

gakernil said:


> my only thought is....I have met many people of late that can't read a pattern. If you are starting out, learn to read the pattern, it opens up so many more projects for you. If you can't figure it out, find someone who can help you learn, I have always been grateful that I had a sister-in-law that could trouble shoot me when I got to not understanding. She was born the raised in Germany and learned knitting and crochet in early school lessons...........


My mother could never figure out crochet patterns but she could look at a doily and do it! Wish I had the same talent.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

That was my mother's ability too. I think that hindered being able to teach to my older sister and said, never again. this made it a non event for us..
Until I did a chain using my knees for the third hand, holding the work taut.
;o]] she taught the chain and we did okay w/ it. ;o\\!/ bet


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm a lefty, and I do both. I started to knit because I like the look of knitted sweaters (most often) more than crocheted sweaters. I use which ever craft I think the project I want to do would look best in. For dish clothes, it depends on which craft I want to do at the moment. Right now, I'm knitting one, and I just finished up a crocheted one.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Moisey, You are welcome.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

freesia792 said:


> I'm a lefty, and I do both. I started to knit because I like the look of knitted sweaters (most often) more than crocheted sweaters. I use which ever craft I think the project I want to do would look best in. For dish clothes, it depends on which craft I want to do at the moment. Right now, I'm knitting one, and I just finished up a crocheted one.


I tend to agree with liking knitted sweaters better than crocheted. I've always thought it's because knitted fabric is so much thinner than crocheted and has a nicer drape. When it comes to coats or jackets, though, it's probably a toss-up. I'm guessing that the crocheted dishcloth outlasts a knitted one (unless you use it to wash knife blades :~}).


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Coleen,

There are many on here who crochet. Some crochet only. Some crochet and knit.

I have been crocheting for 44 years and knitting for 15. I switch back and forth between the two. Some items look better crocheted and some look better knitted so I go with the flow LOL

I just finished crocheting a curtain and tieback for my kitchen back door and I am also working on knitting a scarf. My WIP include both........if I get bored with knitting I switch to crochet and vise versa LOL

Search crochet and you will find the crocheters and can look at their pictures and see their work.

I think we all like yarn period be it knitting or crochet.

Regards,
Ann


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

You have found one! I enjoy both crafts, usually having one of each going. I have also combined knitting and crocheting patterns in one project. Have you done this?


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

LisaTM said:


> Hi, I have just registered on here after doing a search for toy filler..and very happily found my way here
> I too am very new to knitting and crocheting..LOVE crocheting. I have just finished a peppa pig comforter by knitting and crocheting method..best of both worlds and not bad after only two weeks of learning myself how to do it ..here is a picture for you .
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know many new people people and sharing my love for this craft. x


This is adorable! I also combine the knitting and crocheting. It adds to variety. Years back, I knitted a sweater and added a crocheted front yoke to it. I also machine knit a vest with a crocheted section every so many rows. Thinking about doing another with a crocheted yoke pattern. Should anyone try doing this, be sure to check your gauges for both knitting and crocheting. They will vary, affecting the number of stitches you will use in the knitting and the crocheting.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have. I do knit, but I'm no expert. Picking up stitches isn't something I do well. I find it easier (and very attractive) to crochet an edging around necklines and sometimes the wrist of sweaters.


Irene P said:


> You have found one! I enjoy both crafts, usually having one of each going. I have also combined knitting and crocheting patterns in one project. Have you done this?


----------



## essbee (May 13, 2012)

I crochet almost exclusively. I have gone to knitting but have not been able to accomplish with knitting what I can when I crochet. For me, knitting is so much slower but I wonder if it is because I learned to crochet first. People I know who learned to knit first tell me that knitting goes so much faster than crocheting does for them. :lol: :lol:


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

one thing I have always done on crochet garments, I always knit the ribbing, ribbing is knit is so much better than crochet ribbing.....


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

essbee said:


> I crochet almost exclusively. I have gone to knitting but have not been able to accomplish with knitting what I can when I crochet. For me, knitting is so much slower but I wonder if it is because I learned to crochet first. People I know who learned to knit first tell me that knitting goes so much faster than crocheting does for them. :lol: :lol:


Crocheting does go faster, but it does depend on the type of pattern used. The one thing I have noticed over the years I have both knitted and crocheted is that crocheting takes about 3 times the amount of yarn over knitting, such as for a sweater. You will notice in knitting, the stitch is formed by 2 strands of the yarn. In crocheting, it is at least 3 strands after the foundation chain is made. Of course, the amount will vary according to the crocheted stitch used in the project.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

La la patti said:


> Joining this forum and seeing everyone's beautiful work has really given me confidence to try new things .
> This group is always there to help if you get stuck on something or just need a little nudge in the right direction


I am sure I can respond by saying we are "Ready, Willing, and Able" to help if and when it is needed.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

essbee said:


> I crochet almost exclusively. I have gone to knitting but have not been able to accomplish with knitting what I can when I crochet. For me, knitting is so much slower but I wonder if it is because I learned to crochet first. People I know who learned to knit first tell me that knitting goes so much faster than crocheting does for them. :lol: :lol:


Knitting is much slower because the height of one row is so much shorter; how much shorter depends on gauge and which crochet stitch is being used. I learned to knit many years ago and while I'm not the fastest knitter, I move right along. I learned to crochet almost two years ago and can make anything much more quickly crocheting than I can knitting.....


----------



## kerat (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi Coleen, I like most of the KP's do both but these days mostly crochet. It is so quick & easy to do in the lazyboy where the arms get in the road of knitting needles. I have crochet Shawls for all 11 grandchildren & now starting on gt grandchildren.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> I like doing both, but crochet grows much faster, and noy such a' faff' taking it back if you go wrong


Boy, are you right about that! I taught myself to crochet online when I broke my ankle in 2005. If you make a boo-boo in crochet, all you have to do is rip it out and fix it. I never thought it would be so heart-wrenching to "frog" or look down and find a missed stitch (a hole!) in my knitting. But I am learning how to fix knitting mistakes. My LYS, where I've taken 2 classes and am getting ready to take my 3rd, has been very helpful. I've gone to them freaking out and they fixed my mistakes in literally seconds! Plus they've shown me how to frog and then get the stitches back on the needles. That is the hardest, but they showed me a technique that makes it do-able. It is not easy, but I really like knitting, and I'm ready to take on the challenge of learning a little more. So I'm excited about my upcoming sweater class.

Good luck in whichever you pursue, crochet or knitting!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi! While I do both I do more crochet than knitting. I do love knitting too though so am trying to do a little more. I find crocheting afghans MUCH easier than knitting them. lol


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

LisaTM said:


> Hi, I have just registered on here after doing a search for toy filler..and very happily found my way here
> I too am very new to knitting and crocheting..LOVE crocheting. I have just finished a peppa pig comforter by knitting and crocheting method..best of both worlds and not bad after only two weeks of learning myself how to do it ..here is a picture for you .
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know many new people people and sharing my love for this craft. x


I love your peppa pig comforter! If you did this after only two weeks of teaching yourself, I congratulate you! You seem to have a real talent for both!

I agree this is a really great forum. All the men and women in here have been sooooo helpful and I have learned so much! I don't know now what I would do without KP! :mrgreen: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

gakernil said:


> one thing I have always done on crochet garments, I always knit the ribbing, ribbing is knit is so much better than crochet ribbing.....


 :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

RedQueen said:


> Hi! While I do both I do more crochet than knitting. I do love knitting too though so am trying to do a little more. I find crocheting afghans MUCH easier than knitting them. lol


MUCH faster, too, I bet!


----------



## amyjosh09 (Aug 10, 2012)

I am also a crocheter and a knitter. I have been crocheting and knitting for about 24 years now. I crochet more than I do knit, but sometimes I like to practice more with my knitting. My mom taught me how to knit, and I have been teaching myself the different techniques such as trying different types of patterns that call for the ssk, yo, cable stitches, M1 and I am also practicing the psso stitch. Right now I am currently working on 3 different knit projects at the same time. I switch off from one project to the next. I am almost finished with the knitted slippers for my husband, and I just started a knitted strip afghan with using the cable stitches along with a lace pattern. As soon as I finish with those projects I will be posting pictures of them on to Knitting Paradise for everyone to see. I also just completed some crocheted afghans for donations and I will be submitting the pictures of those afghans before I send them off for donation at my grandmothers nursing home.


----------



## Meanjean (Jan 26, 2014)

This is MeanJean and I"m a newby to this site. I taught myself to crochet from a book when I was first married. Later moved on the knitting. Like crochet best because it goes faster. Also do machine knitting and would appreciate anyone out there who has an ISM machine to let me know


----------



## Meanjean (Jan 26, 2014)

This is MeanJean again. Forgot to say that now I have been married 59 1/2 years!! A lot of crocheting over the years!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I do both like many here. Also usually have a project from both going for when my arms and hands get tired. For me crochet goes faster and you see the project finished faster but also like knitting and the drape.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Meanjean said:


> This is MeanJean again. Forgot to say that now I have been married 59 1/2 years!! A lot of crocheting over the years!


Congratulations on your marriage !! May your love continue to grow. (My husband and I are married 48 years.) A lot of knitting and crocheting for me also. I enjoy every moment of it!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> I tend to agree with liking knitted sweaters better than crocheted. I've always thought it's because knitted fabric is so much thinner than crocheted and has a nicer drape. When it comes to coats or jackets, though, it's probably a toss-up. I'm guessing that the crocheted dishcloth outlasts a knitted one (unless you use it to wash knife blades :~}).


I also prefer knitted sweaters, but have done some crocheted sweaters using the baby weight yarn and found these has been comfortable to wear.


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

hi there and welcome from me angela in wales uk



cullyann said:


> Hi. I'm new here. I love to crochet and make a lot of useful things for my family and myself. It's nice to have found a place like this.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

I am a knitter (learned when I was about 10 years old) and a few years later, learned how to crochet. I also prefer to crochet as the work goes much faster, and you can take your work with you - just a ball of yarn and a crochet hook!!!!!

I find it very difficult to find nice patterns to crochet for grownups that look pretty and not just basic granny squares. I even subscribed to a crochet magazine hoping there would be some of the nicer pattern in it, but was very disappointed in the entire magazine.

For baby items, I prefer to crochet the blankets, sweaters, and have made 3 batisim outfits with sweaters to match and bonnets. I've gotten rave reviews on all of these as they all turned out to be very "delicate".

Most of us here are a "mixed bag" - knitting, crocheting - and even other crafts.


----------



## Meanjean (Jan 26, 2014)

Laura, I two have my Mother in law's tatting shuttle and would love to learn that also. I do needle tatting (just simple little things) and love that too


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

I am a crocheter but want to become a good knitter


----------



## Hooker Granny (Feb 5, 2014)

I too am a "Hooker". The last time I knitted anything was 40yrs ago. Needless to say, I hooked on crochet. Afghans are my passion (baby & adult). This is my first time on the website. Are any crochet patterns ever posted?


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

Hooker Granny said:


> I too am a "Hooker". The last time I knitted anything was 40yrs ago. Needless to say, I hooked on crochet. Afghans are my passion (baby & adult). This is my first time on the website. Are any crochet patterns ever posted?


Hello and welcome, Hooker Granny! I'm fairly new to this forum, but I've seen a few crochet patterns. And afghans are my passion, too. I started crocheting seriously when I was expecting my daughter about 34 years ago. I started knitting about 15 years ago, but don't do it that often. There's a couple of sites I use to get new crochet patterns. One of them is: Hooked on Crochet on http://www.allfreecrochet.com, and another is a site called Laying it All Out on http://www.allfreecrochetafghanpatterns.com. I've found enough patterns on these sites to keep me going for years!

:lol: Oh, another one is called Ralvery.com. They have some for sale, but you can find a lot of free ones on this site also


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

Coleen - Thanks so much for the websites you listed. I have bookmarked them for reference as there are many I would love to make as soon as I finish knitting the sweater I am currently working on. I love to crochet - it goes much faster than knitting.


----------



## Hooker Granny (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank You Colleen for answering so quickly. I went to the free afghan patterns link you sent me & I was in afghan HEAVEN!!! If it weren't going on 9PM I would still be browsing. Who needs drugs/alcohol when you have all of those patterns??? Thanks again. you are my new afghan pattern guru.


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

Hooker Granny said:


> Thank You Colleen for answering so quickly. I went to the free afghan patterns link you sent me & I was in afghan HEAVEN!!! If it weren't going on 9PM I would still be browsing. Who needs drugs/alcohol when you have all of those patterns??? Thanks again. you are my new afghan pattern guru.


 Glad you liked them! I've spent hours and hours browsing through them. When I find a pattern I like I save it to a special file. I'm not sure how much memory my computer has, but I'll probably use it up with all the saved patterns! I'll probably NEVER have time to use them all!

:thumbup:


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

Joan Thelma said:


> Coleen - Thanks so much for the websites you listed. I have bookmarked them for reference as there are many I would love to make as soon as I finish knitting the sweater I am currently working on. I love to crochet - it goes much faster than knitting.


 Those sites do have a lot of beautiful patterns! Glad you like them!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

amyjosh09 said:


> I am also a crocheter and a knitter. I have been crocheting and knitting for about 24 years now. I crochet more than I do knit, but sometimes I like to practice more with my knitting. My mom taught me how to knit, and I have been teaching myself the different techniques such as trying different types of patterns that call for the ssk, yo, cable stitches, M1 and I am also practicing the psso stitch. Right now I am currently working on 3 different knit projects at the same time. I switch off from one project to the next. I am almost finished with the knitted slippers for my husband, and I just started a knitted strip afghan with using the cable stitches along with a lace pattern. As soon as I finish with those projects I will be posting pictures of them on to Knitting Paradise for everyone to see. I also just completed some crocheted afghans for donations and I will be submitting the pictures of those afghans before I send them off for donation at my grandmothers nursing home.


You are a busy lady with the knitting and crocheting. These a good things to do. Please do post pictures of the things you made. I would love to see them and I am sure others will also.


----------

